# 6 weeks holidays to France & Spain ANY help appreciated



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Firstly I know there are lots of posts regarding France and Spain, and I have read, re-read and re-read them some more. I have gained alot of info from them.

But as this is our first (and possibly only due to costs) long haul with the kids (24th July - 3rd September), I want to make the most of it. We get to Calais about 10:30am on the 24th July.

PLEASE, if you have ANY information that will help us it will be greatly appreciated, I am especially looking for a route and stop offs that will keep the kids entertained (nice sites with pools etc) as well as some nice Aires also to keep the price down.

I know nothing about France having always holidayed in Spain. I wouldn't know a nice area to head for from one to totally avoid.

If you have some sites that you think would suit us, PLEASE let me know so I can start to get an itinerary together. I am still looking at a blank sheet of paper.

I "think" I have all the legally required essentials from other posts, and have read up plenty about keeping safe (avoid motorway are's etc). I also have some good books, All the aires France, All the aires Spain & Portugal, CCC Europe, ACSI (just for sites, i know there is no discount), Big AA Europe Atlas, I also have loaded plenty of the usefull POI`s to the Tom Tom and the neccessary maps).

But until I know where to head for, I am at a complete loss.

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The world [or at least France is your oyster !

There a hundreds of places to visit & stay, all with their own charm and entertainment for the kiddlywinks - have a look at this 'Municipal' site [cheaper than private or independant sites], swimming & canoeing & the site is right on the riverside, plus [if you've got bikes, a nice flat 12 mile ride along old railway tracks to Sarlat :-

http://www.camping-bourniou.com/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=44

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=956


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

THANKS GIVEN - CHEERS


----------



## idexnz (Jan 16, 2008)

Parc Futuroscope (near Niort) is a wonderful place to let the kids loose in for a day, and you can overnight in the carpark as well.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

You might like the Dordogne area, lots of places along the river with plenty of things for the kids - from canoeing/boating/swimming on the river, visiting castles, deep caves to explore and the weather will be great in August (though busy I guess) Lots to do and see for parents - wine tasting, cultural/medieval sights etc.

There is a varied number of campsites and Aires that you can "mix and match" to help spin out the pennies. Campsites on the river, Aires in the villages/towns of Sarlat, Rocamador etc. Prices range from free to 12-15 Euros per night. Padirac caves are a must with underground boating lake, stalagmites and stalagtites etc.

If you are still full of energy then the Atlantic coast is not far away for a final relaxation on the beach


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

THANKS GIVEN TO YOU BOTH - BRILLIANT INFO


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Hello,

Firstly, you will be into the second week of the main French and summer holidays. In addition, it is European school holidays. Then you may find that Those Europeans will be spending time on the continent rather than long haul flights abroad! Bastile day is the 14th July and holidays tend to last well into the middle of August.

My advice would be to forget Spain. France gets very hot in summer, we were in a mini heatwave in St. Tropez last year that peaked at 46C inland.

Why not try a multi centre France Holiday?

Alps
Med East
Med West
Pyrenees
Dordogne
Limousin

I know a few campites along the way down the east side of France to get from Calais to Cote D'Azur and those around the Nice-Toulon Region, so if you like a can give you the details.

Trev.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Trev,

It started off originally that we was only going to do Spain, passing thru France as quickly as we could (we all really love Spain). Then we decided we would take in a bit more of France, as from reading numerous articles it looks a great place for Motorhomes.

Lately, after looking at the prices for sites in Spain I have been saying that we may end up taking in much more of France than Spain. I am not averse to scrapping the Spanish apart completely (due to the cost mainly). So ANY help (as per above) would be VERY GREATLY RECEIVED..

CHEERS
Ian


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We did 3 weeks in 2006 with a then 6yr old.

If it's your thing then Disneyland Paris is just a short hop from Calais, you can stay onsite at Disney for 20e.

We then took a week down thr Loire valley, visted chataux and gardens, didn't book anything, just turned up at various campsites. All were excellent, nice pools etc.

Had a week on the Ile De Re, we booked this beforehand as we'd read it was popular. Unlikely we would have been able to just turn up without a booking. Excellent place for kids, fantastic beach and loads of off road cycle ways.

Went down to Royan, lovely zoo down that way. Looked a great area for kids, plenty to do in and around Royan, more beaches than you can shake a stick at.

We headed back via Futurescope at Poitiers, again you can stay on the car park here. Great day out, could stretch to two days easily. Back via the Loire, stayed at a Yelloh! site near Orleans - huge range of things to do - pricey though at 40e a night but worth it for the treat factor.

We travelled 2500 miles in three weeks, at times it was a little much for our daughter, if you can travel in the cooler parts of the day.

We're going for 2 weeks from the end of June to July 11th, not planning on going further south/west of Paris but who knows where we'll end up!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spend some time in Brittany.

It is very laid back and the culture is very different to the rest of France.

Every hamlet, village and town has its own celebration with a Fest Noz, Fête de Crepes/Moules/& etc. 
You will be spoilt for choice virtually every evening.

Very often outdoor with food, drink and always Breton dancing until the small hours.

Everybody joins in with the dancing, including children and teenagers, locals and visitors alike.

Not to be missed!

You don't give the ages of your children, which might help with suitable suggestions.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

THANKS GIVEN to the above posters - VERY MUCH APPRECIATED.

My son is 10 and my daughter is 8.

Please keep the info coming - you have no idea how much I appreciate it.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Here's a well documentated trip by Dave

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-16943-days0-orderasc-0.html

and one from out trip way back when -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-11461-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

THANKS for the links.

Another bit of advice - Do I need to buy a breathable type groundsheet (if we do France only, or Spain & France?) as I was told elsewhere the pitches are dusty / gravel?

CHEERS


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> THANKS for the links.
> 
> Another bit of advice - Do I need to buy a breathable type groundsheet (if we do France only, or Spain & France?) as I was told elsewhere the pitches are dusty / gravel?
> 
> CHEERS


Having a groundsheet would be useful in these places, just to keep the dust/sand to a minimum. We didn't have one at the time but now use one. It's not the foam type, as we use it here it would soon be ruined being wet and cut by sharp hardstanding, it's woven polyester. About £40 from your local campshop.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have a couple of tents sat in the shed doing sweet fa - they was good tents and are not that old - Im sure the Groundsheet for them is of the type you say, I will take a look later.

THANKS


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We just love the Dordogne! The Bastide towns are lovely, there is a market to be had somewhere in the area every day, with all the special sites and sounds that can be found there (and some brilliant tastes too!) There are plenty of vineyards in the area - most of us have heard of St Emillion and there are sites all around it, but also many throughout the region, often close to or within vineyards.

Like many of the surrounding towns, the Bastide town of Villereal has a festival called a Bodega on the last Sunday of July and for a very minimal cost (€2.50pp) you get entry to the main square with its many bands, food stalls, and many sorts of entertainment to keep the whole family amused! The town has much to offer...see http://www.villereal-tourisme.com/index.php?dest=animation&lang=2

We have stayed in a small very basic site, but with children you might be more interested in the bigger sites with pools. We can vouch for the restaurants in the town which are well worth a try!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kids*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> THANKS GIVEN to the above posters - VERY MUCH APPRECIATED.
> 
> My son is 10 and my daughter is 8.
> 
> Please keep the info coming - you have no idea how much I appreciate it.


Your kids would love this place as a stop over, we do too.

Camping Des Terre Rouges< Here

Small, inexpensive and a great fresh water lake (lovelly and warm in July August) with beach and inflatables for the kids to play on. See image at foor of page.

In the south, St. Pons Les Mures (port Grimaud) Ideal for boat trips accross the Golf to St. Tropez, no need to take car or motorhomes that are difficult and expensive for parking. Site has its own water park, not open to non residents and its free. Also has open air Excersize park, football pitch and mini assault course.

Naiades Camping< Here

Many more sites on the beach at Grimaud

Camping De La Plage
Camping Des Mures or 
Praries De La mer

Super Aire on the Beach as listed here in my post (scroll down in the MHF link - alos links to Websites in there) has water and waste and is feet away from the beach. Not cheap at €15 for 24 hours but unbeatable for location.

Cavaliere Aire (Scroll down for image) < Click

Other overnight or short stops en-route to south include

For Eurodisney, Parc Asterix or Trips to Paris this place is unbeatable. Site has its own luxury coach and you can visit the aforementioned direct from the site.

Berny Riviere

Annecy - NOT TO BE MISSED!

Annecy

Plenty of campsites around the lake. East is best for sunset but western side of the lake is best for transport. Camping Lac Bleu is one of a few with direct access to the lake. You can cycle into Annecy by the very safe two lane cycle path. If you don't feel so energetic you can take your bikes on to the boat one way (or both) cycle around town and come back on the cycle path.

Camping Lac Bleu< Here

Langres

A few campsites, but away from town with a lake, indoor and outdoor pools is Lac de Liez.

Pouily En Auxois - Vandenesse

I like this one Lac De Panthier

One we use for last minute rests from the motorway, has plenty of shopping locally....

Beaune Municipal just of main Autoroutes<here

Any Use?

Trev.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Trev,

Awesome post there, I owe you a beer mate.

CHEERS

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kids*

No Problem Ian,

You did not pick up on the palm tree Avitar but I have changed it now.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Kids*



teemyob said:


> No Problem Ian,
> 
> You did not pick up on the palm tree Avitar but I have changed it now.
> 
> ...


Hi Trev,

I did spot the palm tree mentioned on the other thread and presumed with it being an older thread you had changed your avatar to the more apt one for the winter, lol.

Thanks again.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Palm Tree*

No Problem Ian & Suzy, glad you found the post interesting and thanks for the kind response.

If you need any more help with planning the trip, please do ask. We will be there for 5 weeks this summer, so say hello if we see you.

Trev.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Palm Tree*



teemyob said:


> No Problem Ian & Suzy, glad you found the post interesting and thanks for the kind response.
> 
> If you need any more help with planning the trip, please do ask. We will be there for 5 weeks this summer, so say hello if we see you.
> 
> Trev.


Hi Trev,

Thanks for the offer of continued help / info if required (it will be lol).

I notice we are from the same neck of the woods (us just outside Warrington), out of interest, in your experience which route do you favour to Dover and do you stop off half way on your route as we was thinking of. If so could you recommend any sites halfway not too much off the beaten track.

CHEERS


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route - Dover*

Hello again,

Discussed here the other day!

Click for link<here

I have stopped 1/2 way once when going out the Chesterfield route but in reality it would be out of your way. We were using the Stena Line (Tesco Deals) crossing from Harwich to Hook of Holland.

You can stop on the Marina in Dover or half way there are some nice places around Oxfordshire.

Trev.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Trev.


----------



## MattS (May 19, 2008)

Hi

You seem to be getting some great tips. we are planning a 5/6 week trip this summer with our kids ( 6 and 8). The last big trip we did was 4 years ago. The basic route was.

Down to Montignac in Dordogne
Them across the south ( seeing Le Tour on the way ) 
The Alpes to visit my sister who lives there
Switzerland an into Bloack Forest
Up through germany to bruges and home.

Really looking forward to this year as the kids being a bit older will mean no nappies and a bit more of a relaxed time. 

I would strongly recomend Municipal sites in france for stopovers ( no stars) - cheap and often in centre of village and by the local pool.

If you visit disney you can stay in the car park for 15 euros (100's of vans there) and so get in first thing.

I'm now going to investigate some of the sites recomended in the post.

have fun

Matt


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Matt,

Hope all goes well for your tour.


CHEERS


----------

